# Plastisol transfers on kraft paper coffee bags



## iammike111 (Feb 18, 2016)

has anyone ever used plastisol transfers on foil lined kraft paper before? I didn't know if the temps might affect the inner foil any other layers.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

i may be wrong but dont think that will work.


----------



## iammike111 (Feb 18, 2016)

Any reason in particular, Kenneth?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

iammike111 said:


> Any reason in particular, Kenneth?


dont believe it will adhere


----------



## iammike111 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah, got ya. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I know this thread is a few weeks old, but I just ran across it. I happened to try a sample transfer that Semo sent me on a white kraft shopping bag. It did transfer, but all the sharp lines look blurred, and a lot of the plastisol didn't transfer to the bag. Good luck...


----------

